# Abu Dhabi, Al Hosn Gas



## jamesmash

Hi,
I am going to an interview for a job with Al Hosn Gas which provides a salary and housing package.
I am also wanting to take my gf who has a degree in Law but no experience yet and she does not mind working her way up, can you see any problems of her getting any type of job out there and enjoying our lives together over there?
It is going to be a big leap of faith as i am leaving a good job in England for a possible new life over in Abu Dhabi.
Offering $4000 a month plus housing
Any advice or opinions would be greatly recieved
Thanks
James Masshedar


----------



## kevinthegulf

Check out the Dubai forum as well and there will be plenty of information to help.
I very much doubt your girlfriend will be there legally with you as you are supposed to be married if living together & to be resident.
Checks are made the Govt red tape is quite thorough.

Check the housing very very carefully, its now 3 yrs since I lived there, but I would think that reasonable housing for yourself will require about AED 150,000

If housing supplied where is it? Abu Dhabi encompasses a large area, if you are out in Mussafah, its a long way into town for your social life.

There is housing and housing!! Do not think its a cheap place, yes you are tax free (as long as you satisfy the UK tax man rules) but a lot of things are clawed back in the way of high charges for state utilities. phone internet booze.

Do a lot of research, best of luck


----------



## Expathopefull

jamesmash said:


> Hi,
> I am going to an interview for a job with Al Hosn Gas which provides a salary and housing package.
> I am also wanting to take my gf who has a degree in Law but no experience yet and she does not mind working her way up, can you see any problems of her getting any type of job out there and enjoying our lives together over there?
> It is going to be a big leap of faith as i am leaving a good job in England for a possible new life over in Abu Dhabi.
> Offering $4000 a month plus housing
> Any advice or opinions would be greatly recieved
> Thanks
> James Masshedar


Hi Mate,

I have an interview with the same company on Saturday this week, far too excited and I feel like Ive jinxed myself by joining an Expat site already :-/ If you dont mind my asking, what position are you being interviewed for?

I'll (hopefully) be going with my wife and daughter and from all the research ive done, it would seem that they have company accomodation that you stay in. I believe that may be optional though. If I get it my salary will also be $4000, but with overtime $5000, so I wonder if we're going for the same job?


----------



## webzontour

Have either of you heard anything from Al Hosn Gas? I also had an interview where they said it would take two weeks for the contract to come through. Still waiting 3 weeks later with no contact.


----------



## Expathopefull

webzontour said:


> Have either of you heard anything from Al Hosn Gas? I also had an interview where they said it would take two weeks for the contract to come through. Still waiting 3 weeks later with no contact.


Hi mate,

What role did you apply for? I'm still waiting for an offer, apparently we should hear something tomorrow, wouldn't hold your breath though. Welcome to the waiting game.

The offer comes first, the contracts are a while off yet, everyone who was in London is waiting for the email rejection/offer. It's been a long 3 weeks.


----------



## webzontour

Tomorrow then, did they get in touch with you or did you phone the recruitment agency?

The sooner the better so I can either go for it or pass and continue with other opportunities. Everything is on hold until this offer comes in.


----------



## Expathopefull

I didn't get anything yesterday, hope you did. I phoned them today and was told 30 went out yesterday but more will come out between now and Thursday. Last chance saloon. Like you said, EVERYTHING'S on hold...


----------



## webzontour

Expathopefull said:


> I didn't get anything yesterday, hope you did. I phoned them today and was told 30 went out yesterday but more will come out between now and Thursday. Last chance saloon. Like you said, EVERYTHING'S on hold...


No nothing for me either, I did speak to the recruitment agency and they told me the same "I'm 1 of 32 going to receive an offer". The wait continues....

I'm needing to either cancel holidays or bite the bullet and book flights.


----------



## Expathopefull

I think it's all ********. He told me they were sending out 70 offers in total, 30 in the 1st batch and the rest in a "second batch" I'd rather they just say "sorry, you didn't get the job"

What was the name of the guy u spoke to? Was it Danesh or something like that?


----------



## webzontour

DD


Expathopefull said:


> I think it's all ********. He told me they were sending out 70 offers in total, 30 in the 1st batch and the rest in a "second batch" I'd rather they just say "sorry, you didn't get the job"
> 
> What was the name of the guy u spoke to? Was it Danesh or something like that?


No it was Vish. I think they're just very busy and as long as they're doing their homework and getting together a good package I'm OK with waiting a few more days. He was very positive when I phoned him and took the time to talk to me.


----------



## Expathopefull

Well best of luck to u mate. 

If you do hear from them, it won't be an offer, it'll be a request for references, that's what everyone else has had anyway. Hope you get it. Will u keep me updated?


----------



## webzontour

Expathopefull said:


> Well best of luck to u mate.
> 
> If you do hear from them, it won't be an offer, it'll be a request for references, that's what everyone else has had anyway. Hope you get it. Will u keep me updated?


Yep' will do and you're correct. He did ask for references. Good luck to you to.


----------



## Expathopefull

Have you heard anything yet mate?


----------



## webzontour

Expathopefull said:


> Have you heard anything yet mate?


That's me got my offer through. It took an age as they were needing references from all of my previous employers, signed and on headed paper. Once this was in place my offer came through and it was as I expected, much too low. Also it had changed to a 5 on 2 off (normal week) then 4 on 3 off.


I'm going to hopefully negotiate a new deal. How'd you get on?


----------



## Expathopefull

Congrats mate. Have u gone for an operator position? I'm a firefighter and they're at the reference stage for me at the minute, but Al Hosn have said ill definitely be getting one.


----------



## tushar

Same here even me still I haven't heard from them, as I was been told it will take around eight weeks to get an offer letter. Has any one received a offer letter? Please keep on posting, I would be really interested to know.


----------



## Expathopefull

I know a few people have received official offers, some bad some good, it will be a few weeks before they all go out as they've recruited in South Africa this month as well.


----------



## tushar

Hi, I was interviewed on 12th of Jan but still I haven't heard from them any thing, has any one received any offer? I would be really interested to hear from some one.


----------



## tushar

I just spoke to Vish yesterday over the phone. He did not realized me by my name then I have to introduce my self that in HR meeting, as he said that every one is awarded by the grade, my grade was 'A' but still I haven't received any thing, he ask to call him by next week because he expecting one more batch of offer, don't know how many in numbers.


----------



## pittersol

Thank you bro for your valuable answer. I shall also benefited by this.


----------



## ShaKarz

I have an interview also wat to expect? How much were tall previous salaries before their offer to u?


----------



## Rubydo

Hi Guys

just being nosey, did you manage to get the jobs you all were after? my experience as you will know now if you are living in the UAE is everything happens in slow motion (inshalla - word often used!!!)

Let me know how you got on.

thanks
laura


----------



## renier

Im here in abu dhabi right now and i just want to ask to our fellow expats..can i apply directly on al hosn gas as a field operator i am currently working on the said gas plant under the supervision of samsung engineering as a plant field operator any idea where can i send my cv? To be a part of this company. Thanks in advance expats


----------



## Oliver1122

*To all*

Can you give me an email address where can I send my Curriculum vitae for applying in al hosn? Iam asking a little help.

Many Thanks,
Oliver


----------

